# 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!



## Punsher (1. Februar 2011)

*2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

HIER GEHTS ZUM UPDATE V1
HIER GEHTS ZUM UPDATE V2


Hallo Leute,

ich bekomme bald 2 GTX480 und mache mir bereits jetzt große Sorgen über Temperaturen & Lautstärke.

Hab mir also überlegt, wie ich das am Besten in Griff bekomme, möchte nicht > 100€ ausgeben und auch keine WaKü.

Platz zwischen den beiden GTX sind 2 Slots, es passen also gerade so noch 3-Slot Kühler (Mobo-Info: ASUS P7P55D EVO).

Ich hasse klebende Kühlerchen für RAM & Spawa wie die Pest!

Zudem würde ich gerne die Backplates der EVGA GTX480 SC+ mitverwenden (beide), ist aber kein Muss.


Wie bekomme ich das also hin? Habe mir folgende Optionen überlegt:

Primäre GTX480 mit Accelero Extreme Plus + Thermalright VRM G2;
Sekundäre mit Zalman VF3000F.

Probleme:
Accelero RAM Klebe-Kühler
Teuer
Zalman laut (da Sekundäre Karte könnte ich eigene 120mm FANs montieren)
Zalman hat große Muttern für die Befestigung, die könnten dem Accelero in die Quere kommen


Nächste Idee:
Beide GTX480 mit Accelero versehen und anstatt der Klebe-Kühler irgend etwas anderes.

Hier kommt eigentlich nur die Standard Grundplatte in Frage oder die Platte des Zalmans.

Frage:
passt Accelero + Stock Grundplatte?!
passt Accelero + Zalman Platte?
-> diese 2 Links zeigen Accelero Befestigung + Zalman Platte
Accelero Befestigung
Zalman Bilder (u.a. Platte)

Wenn die Grundplatte passt wäre das Perfekt!
Wenn die Zalman Platte passt wäre das auch geil, müsste aber nur irgendwie günstig dran kommen, was aber machbar wäre.


Könnt ihr mir helfen?

MfG, Punsher


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Also diese Zalman Kühlplatte ist in Verbindung mit nem Accelero ist bestimmt nur mit Modifikationen machbar.
Die Heatpipes vom Accelero werden mit den Zalman-Kühlrippen kollidieren, wenn du das in den Griff bekommst, ist eine der besten Lösungen.


----------



## Punsher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

komisch, die heatpipes fand ich jetzt eher weniger problematisch, weil schau mal
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus VGA Cooler

ich kann zwar schlecht einschätzen, wie hoch die zalman platte ist, aber ich dachte das passt. und wenn nicht, wäre das ja nicht sooo viel, was da weg muss, das würde ich bestimmt hinkriegen.

meine sorge galt eher ob der befestigungsrahmen des accelero in die aussparung des zalmans reinpasst, weil das zu korrigieren wäre wahrscheinlich mühsam, v.a. ich habe kein dremel

ansonsten: weiss jmd ob der accelero mit der standard-grundplatte kompatibel ist? wäre mir echt die liebste lösung nur findet man dazu keine angaben in nem pcgh-artikel steht, dass er zur grundplatte kompatibel ist irwie, aber auf den bildern ist diese nicht zu sehen. ich zitiere:


> Für den Accelero Xtreme Plus nutzen wir die GF100-Platte.


hier ist der link
Geforce GTX 480 kalt gestellt: Drei Fermi-Kühler plus Thermalright VRM-G2 im Test - vga-kühler, fermi

ich schreib mal den Marc Sauter an, hoffentlich kann der mir helfen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Check deine PNs bitte.


----------



## Punsher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Marc hat mich aufgeklärt, im Artikel ist die Befestigungshalterung für den Accelero gemeint Schade drum.

Ansonsten habe mal folgende Kombi preislich abgecheckt:
Primäre GTX480 mit
 - Spitfire (würde nicht über CPU sondern über die andere GTX montiert werden)
 - VRM-G2
Sekundäre mit
 - MK-13 (+ Standard-Grundplatte)

Preis: ~ 150€

So much ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

MK-13 ist gefährlich. 

Die GTX 480 hat eine hohe Leakage, welche sich durch hohe Temps weiter erhöht. Dadurch, sowie durch OC und OV steigt die Leistungsaufnahme, ab ca. 220W kapituliert der MK-13 und die Karte geht auf 100° und throttelt. Ich wäre da vorsichtig und kann den MK-13 guten Gewissens auf einer 480 nicht empfehlen, auch Prolimatech hat die Kompatibilität daher zurück gezogen.


----------



## Punsher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Schade, im PCGH Test mit Grundplatte hat der doch relativ gut abgeschnitten^^

Aber da meine Karten viel unter Volllast laufen (entweder High End Gaming ala Crysis @ 2560x2048 oder GPGPU), lasse ich da lieber die Finger davon, Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Das war am Anfang nicht klar bzw. nur mit Furmark. Nach diversen Tests hat sich gezeigt, es tritt mit etwas Pech (schlechter Chip mit hoher VID) oder eben mit OC und gerade mit OV gerne auch in Spielen auf. Daher kann ich den Kühler für eine 200+ Watt Karte nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Punsher (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Achso und könnte man eigentlich auch die Standard-Grundplatte auf den Accelero zuschneiden?
Die einzigen Problemzonen habe ich mal eingekreist. Bei den Spawa fallen mir nicht abgedeckte Chips auf. Der Rot schraffierte Bereich um die GPU könnte ebenfalls im Weg sein, wenn die Grundplatte zu dick ist.
Wenn bei der Zalman-Platte wirklich nur die HeatPipes im Weg wären, wäre das vielleicht sogar noch die einfachere Lösung (aber ohne Dremel auch schwer realisierbar ... Stichsäge FTW).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punsher (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Also es gibt was Neues:
ich habe heute Morgen bei Ebay einen Zalman VF3000F für 32€ inkl. ersteigert und die GTX480 Karten werden am Samstag oder am Montag bei mir ankommen.

Ich werde dann erstmal den VF3000F montieren und schauen, wieviel Platz zwischen dem Kühler und der Sekundären Karte noch bleibt. Wenn es genug für die Muttern des Kühlers ist, kommt auf die Sekundäre ein zweiter Zalman, ansonsten werde ich einen Accelero bestellen und schauen wie der mit der Grundplatte bzw. mit der Zalman-Platte passt und dann entscheide ich weiter.


----------



## Punsher (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

So, ich hab weitere Nachforschungen betrieben und möchte euch meine Ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten, bzw. eure Meinung hören. Wegen der Rechtslage darf ich leider keine fremden Bilder hier hochladen, da ich ja nicht die Rechte vom Urheber habe, aber gegen eine Verlinkung spricht ja nichts. Zur besseren Übersicht packe ich die Links jeweils in Spoiler.

Erstens:
Ich habe Bilder einer modifizierten Grundplatte (Standard) für den Accelero gefunden. Da muss man wohl sehr viel dran rumsägen, sodass von der Platte eigentlich nichtmehr viel übrig bleibt


Spoiler



http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/medium/Accelero_Xtreme_Plus_Delta.JPG
http://img.techpowerup.org/101209/470axp.jpg
Wer sich mehr dafür interessiert, kann hier mal schauen:
Who is getting Accelero XTREME Plus? - Page 30 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Aus diesem Thread kommen auch später noch Links zu Bildern.



Also für mich persönlich kommt so die Grundplatte nicht in Frage. Entweder es genügt also, die Zalman-Platte leicht zu modifizieren, oder ich muss den Accelero eben mit VRM G2 kombinieren oder auf ein Zalman-Duett setzen. Accelero sind mir eigentlich lieber, aufgrund der höheren Kühlleistung und der (Hauptgrund) niedrigeren Lautstärke. Allerdings ist der Accelero extrem hoch, so stellte sich die Frage, ob er im SLI-Modus zu meinem P7P55D-EVO passt.

Da ich in keine Review Angaben gefunden habe, die diese Problematik genauer betrachtet ausser der Aussage "SLI/Crossfire kompatibel", habe ich mich mit Google auf die Suche gemacht und bin zu einem zwiespätltigem Ergebnis gekommen. Nach manchen Bildern würde es gehen, nach anderen nicht.

Im Folgenden zeige ich zuerst ein Beispiel, dem eine etwas genauere Grundlage vorliegt aufgrund von Aussagen des Besitzers, der ein GTX480 SLI Setup hat und auf beiden jeweils den Accelero, allerdings auf einem Monster-Mainboard.


Spoiler



Grundlage ist dieser Thread
My Accelero Xtreme Plus for GTX 480 review
Und diese Aussage
My Accelero Xtreme Plus for GTX 480 review
"I am using 1 for the top card, 4 for my x-fi sound card and 5 for my 2nd card. On a 4way Classy."
Hier ein Links zu seinem Mainboard
http://hardwareimages.com/images/mo...sified/evga-x58-4-way-classified-mobo-top.jpg
Laut seinem System passt also eine Soundkarte direkt unter den Kühler, d.h. es würde auch eine weitere Grafikkarte darunter passen (so gerade, aber immerhin es würde gehen)
Zur veranschaulichung diese 2 Bilder von ihm
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk49/itsmedeka/hosted/ad4f1099.jpg
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk49/itsmedeka/hosted/4ad4376c.jpg
Wie man in seinem Thread sehen kann, würde sogar die Backplate der EVGA GTX480 SC+ noch auf die Karte hinten passen, ob dies auch für die Sekundäre Karte gilt, bezweifel ich allerdings stark.



Beispiele, die diese These unterstützen:


Spoiler



Hier liegt ebenfalls im vierten Slot eine Soundkarte, dank der weißen Blende sehr schön zu sehen (ein eindeutiger Beweis eigentlich)
http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/314/dsc01333z.jpg
Hier auch ein sehr schönes Bild, das recht eindeutig ist
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_PBvM8z-Omv8/TLQvtGHtiwI/AAAAAAAAADg/-OhuqjarFKM/s640/12102010122.jpg
Hier liegt ebenfalls eine karte direkt unter dem Accelero (ob Plus oder 280er Edition sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen)
http://img.techpowerup.org/090620/GPU_sandwich.jpg
Weniger eindeutig, hat aber ein ähnliches Mainboard wie ich. Optik ist schwer abzuschätzen finde ich
http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/images/Arctic-Cooling-Xtreme-Plus/large/AC-Xtreme-Plus-21.jpg
Hier noch 3 Bilder, wo nur die Karte zu sehen ist. Meiner Meinung nach kommt der Kühler relativ klein rüber, was die Höhe betrifft
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/other_misc/Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Xtreme_Plus/Pics/1011.JPG
http://www.overclockercafe.com/Reviews/other_misc/Arctic_Cooling_Accelero_Xtreme_Plus/Pics/1012.JPG
http://i.neoseeker.com/a/ac_accelero_xtreme_plus/on.png



Nun was soll die Ganze Auflistung? Ganz einfach, es gibt eben auch Bilder, die mir sehr bedenklich erscheinen!


Spoiler



Eines der Bilder, das mich eigentlich 100%ig überzeugt, dass ich nicht passen würde. Man darf nicht die Schrauben abzählen, da die oberste der Grakablende fehlt! Geht nach den einzelnen Slotblechen
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/VGA-Kuehler/Accelero_Xtreme_Plus-037.jpg
Der Kühler der Kalibre ist ein Accelero Xtreme. Meiner Meinung nach, könnte man die untere Graka keinen Slot weiter nach oben setzen, was bei mir der Fall wäre
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3216&pictureid=19786
Auch ein 280er hier und er sieht verdammt groß (hoch) aus -.-
http://img.techpowerup.org/090621/contact.jpg
Das Bild hier kann ich persönlich nicht einschätzen
http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/xion89_08/P291110_23190003.jpg
Könnte man die GTS450 eins weiter nach oben setzen? Ich weiss es nicht, ich lass mich zu sehr von der Optik täuschen
http://img.techpowerup.org/101203/After185.jpg



Tja, würde ich jeweils nur eine Seite betrachten, wäre meine Antwort jeweils eindeutig. Es geht eindeutig, bzw. es geht eindeutig nicht. Ich glaub ich komm um ein ausprobieren nicht herum
Wenn ihr einen Accelero Plus habt auf einer Geforce mit hohem Heatspreader, dann immer her mit Bildern

Hier übrigens ein Beispiel, dass ein VRM G2 und Accelero kompatibel sind:


Spoiler



http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/9292/dsc0044d.jpg



Dieses Bild hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, möchte es aber trotzdem nicht vorenthalten!


Spoiler



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture359.jpg






So long ....


----------



## Punsher (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Gibt mal wieder was neues ;D Hab ein super Schnäppchen auf Ebay gemacht

XFX HD 4870 512MB mit Accelero Xtreme Plus Kühler bei eBay.de: Grafikkarten Zubehör (endet 04.02.11 18:11:36 MEZ)

Die HD4870 mit Standard-Kühler wirds bald hier im Forum zum Kaufen geben 

Jetzt kann ich sogar die Zalman-Platte direkt mit den Accelero kombinieren und schauen wie stark man den modifizieren muss. Werde euch dann natürlich berichten!

Aber wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen, dass ich auf die Primäre Karte den Zalman hau und auf die Sekundäre den Accelero ... dann benutz ich eben die Klebekühler, sollen ja mit der neuen Paste gut kleben.


----------



## Punsher (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

So, heute sind alle Sachen gekommen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erste Messungen ergaben sehr gute Werte für den Accelero (@auto):
Die GTX480 wird bei 99% Dauerlast durch GPGPU nich wärmer als 58°C!
.... und schlechte Werte für den Zalman (@min Drehzahl):
97°C FurMark habe ich bei 100°C abgebrochen

Der Zalman hat enorm mit Luftstau zu kämpfen, was man "ihm" nicht verübeln kann. Er profitiert stark von mehr Drehzahl, wenn ich voll Aufdreh (mehr Drehzahl = laut wie Föhn -.-) schafft er immerhin 73°C und FurMark bleibt selbst nach längerer Zeit unter 100°C.
Jedoch hat der Wärmestau noch einen anderen Nebeneffekt:
Die CPU bekommt (viel) mehr Wärme ab
Resultat sind 15°C höhere Temp @ CoreDamage (+FurMark, also max Load des ganzen Rechners).

Das will ich nicht so lassen, will den Rechner leise, und das ist er auf min. Lüfterstufe (sehr leise sogar!)
Um das zu realisieren werde ich am Kühlkonzept feilen, was Gehäuselüfter betrifft. Hab schon Idee wie, aber heute komme ich dazu nichtmehr. Schreibe morgen Klausur, muss noch bisschen lernen und früh ins Bett (6 Uhr aufstehen)

Ihr hört von mir^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Der Zalman erstickt halt 

Die wuchtige Kühlplatte des VF3000F aber finde ich super.


----------



## Punsher (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Genau so ist es. Ich werde jetzt mal an den Gehäuse lüfter arbeiten Resultat bald!
Die Klebepaste des Acceleros hält übrigens vervorragend

edit1: so hab Umgebaut. Alle Lüfter blasen in das Gehäuse. Idee war, dass dann durch Überdruck alles bei den Grakas rausgedrückt wird, da dort die einzige Öffnung ist. Resultat: EPIC FAIL
Temperaturen sind sogar noch höher, es kommt fast keine Luft raus, die Gehäuselüfter sind gedrosselt wohl zu schwach. Nur die CPU profitiert enorm und ist jetzt sogar noch Kühler als ganz am Anfang :s
Bin grad am Umdenken...

edit2: hab den obersten 20cm Lüfter umgedreht, sodass der jetzt rausbläst, was auch die natürliche Zirkulation unterstützt. Mal gugn was es bringt, aber sieht schon ganz gut aus

edit3: es war gut, aber nicht sehr gut. Habe jetzt die beiden Karten vertauscht und ich muss sagen der Accelero kommt mit dem Platzmangel sehr gut zurecht Allerdings musste ich die Karten etwas auseinanderquetschen, es geht aber ich kann sie nichtmehr festschrauben. Werde den Zalman wieder verkaufen und auf en günstiges Angebot eines Accelero warten. Wer also einen hat oder gar Tauschen will ... immer her damit, Thread im Marktplatz folgen bzw werden entsprechend editiert.

Temps sind jetzt 80°C (Accelero) und 60°C (Zalman) auf minimaler Lüfterstufe, wobei der Accelero auf auto ist, dreht aber nicht arg hoch und bleibt vor allem trotzdem leise. Gibt einfach nix besseres als den. Einziges Manko ist dass er keine Grundplatte hat. Bei der Zalmanplatte müsste man übrigens eine riesige Fläche wegfräsen, das geht auf keinen Fall


----------



## Punsher (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks*

Threads sind entsprechend geändert worden. Hab schon einen Käufer für den Zalman. Wollte schon den Accelero + VR004 Kit kaufen (neu), als ich feststellen musste, dass das Kit nirgends verfügbar ist Lieferbar erst in 2-4 Wochen


----------



## Punsher (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V1*

*UPDATE V1*

Nun, der Postbote hatte schwer zu tun

Inzwischen sind ein weiterer Accelero Xtreme Plus eingetroffen, bei Ebay für knapp 30€ ersteigert. Dazu hab ich mir bei Compuland einen Thermalright VRM G2 bestellt, dazu noch einen 80cm Lüfter von Xigmatek, der zu meinem Case passt.

Allerdings waren beim Accelero kein Kit dabei, da dieses nirgends verfügbar war, hab ichs direkt bei Artic Cooling bestellt und dabei sogar noch Geld gespart, da die kostenlosen Versand bieten! Einfach großartig. Leider wird das Kit aus Hong Kong eingeflogen, d.h. das dauert ein bisschen. Aber im Endeffekt trotzdem schneller als Caseking & co., der das Kit erst wieder ab März liefern kann.

Ich hab jetzt trotzdem schon angefangen, den Accelero für den Thermalright zu modifizieren. Es war eine stundelange Arbeit und hat mir einen Fingernagel zerschreddert
Ich habe jede einzelne Kühllamelle mit einem schweizer Taschenmesser (hab den Dosenöffner benutzt) gelöst und entsprechend verschoben und die sind verdammt scharf! Blut ist dennoch keines geflossen Wie gesagt nur ein Fingernagel sieht jetzt ziemlich grotesk aus.
Jedenfalls war es eine anstrengende Arbeit und hat auch heftige Spuren am Kühler hinterlassen, welche man aber im eingebauten Zustand eigentlich nicht sieht
Grund für die Modifikation des Acceleros sind die großen Muttern des Thermalright, da mussten an den betreffenden Stellen einfach Kühllamellen weichen. Beste Lösung so denke ich.

Vorläufiges Ergebnis seht ihr hier:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt heisst es warten, bis das Kit ankommt, dann kann das Setup fertig gestellt werden. Solange muss ich mich eben mit einer GTX begnügen


MfG, Punsher


----------



## bulldozer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V1*

Was die Modifikation des Kühlers angeht, gute Arbeit.

Dennoch verstehe ich nicht, dass du aus deinem letzten Vorhaben nichts gelernt hast.

Der Accelero mag zwar besser kühlen als der VF3000, allerdings wirst du das selbe Problem wieder haben: Hitzestau.

Da die untere Karte unmittelbar unter dem Kühler liegt, können die Lüfter weder Luft ansaugen noch die warme Luft abtransportieren.. 
Deswegen sind Kühllösungen mit axialen Lüftern bei MGPU eher wenig sinnig, da eine Karte die andere meistens "abwürgt".

Ich hätte da bei der oberen Karte lieber zu nem Thermalright Sptifire gegriffen.

Aber vielleicht bringt die größere Kühlfläche des Accelero trotzdem was und ich rede hier nur Unsinn.

Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Punsher (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V1*

daher hoffe ich, dass der thermalright vrm g2 einen teil "abtransportiert". zudem habe ich noch einen zusätzlichen 120er eingebaut, der warme luft rausbringen kann. bin ebenfalls gespannt das kit soll endlich aus china kommen^^


----------



## Punsher (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

*UPDATE V2*

Nun, das Kit ist heute endlich gekommen Zusammen mit der neuen PCGH
Nach Montage und Gehäuse-Lüfter optimieren bin ich nun sehr zu frieden. Zwar kämpft die primäre GTX480 im Furmark nach wie vor an der 100°C Marke, aber Idle und Gaming-Temps sind nun recht ordentlich, vor allem wenn man es in Relation zu der Lautstärke sieht. Der Zalman war einfach zu laut, vor allem im höheren Drehzahlbereich, und der war z.B. im FurMark auch bitter nötig, sonst gäbs glaub ich Graka-Brand.

Im Anhang Bilder Hab sie nicht extra auf 900 runtergerechnet für Einbindung, geht glaub ich auch so.

Insgesamt hab ich etwa 80€ berappen müssen, was ich angesichts der Ergebnisses recht wenig finde. War äußerst von Vorteil, die Accelero gebraucht zu kaufen, vor allem einer war ja auf einer Graka, die ich genauso teuer weiterverkaufen konnte Ein Kühler quasi umsonst

Habe mich noch entschlossen, mein Sockel 1156 zu verkaufen und auf Sockel 1366 zu wechseln. Genau genommen auf ein Asrock X58 Extreme + i7 920. Die Prozessoren sind in etwa gleich (bezogen auf Gaming; Synth Benchs ist der 920 schneller), und die Grafikkarten werden beide dann mit echten 16 Lanes angesprochen. Sandy kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da auch dort die Anbindung nur je 8x ist und da ändern auch NF200-Chips nichts, die Anbindung an den Prozessor bleibt ja gleich. Daher 1366

MfG, Punsher


----------



## meratheus (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

@Punsher

welches P55 Asus Board verwendest du?

Update: hat sich erledigt hab es gerad gefunden


----------



## kühlprofi (2. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

sieht echt gut aus für LuKü


----------



## Punsher (2. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

die karten würden total gut in ein black-white case passen <3


----------



## Punsher (4. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

So, inzwischen sind mein ASRock Extreme + i7-920 eingetroffen. Alles fertig eingebaut. 21 Lüfter kann ich zählen

6x Gehäuse-Lüfter, einer davon an den Slotblenden der Grakas
2x 3 Lüfter der Acceleros
1x 80cm für VRM-G2
1x 120cm am MegaShadow
2x ??cm HDD-Kühlung
1x ??cm am CoolerMaster-NT
1x 120cm unterm MB, der den Sockel quasi von unten kühlt
1x ??cm ASUS Chipsatz-Lüftermodul eines A8N 32-SLI Deluxe für Mosfet-Kühler
1x 80cm für Chipsatz
1x 120cm um Wärmestau bei RAM/VRM-G2 zu verhindern



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerade läuft ein Vortest fürs Overclocking, dient auch zur Temperaturbeobachtung. Grakas laufen @ GPGPU 99% Auslastung, CPU ist @ 3,06 Ghz, BCLK @ 191 Mhz (wahrscheinlich Maximum für Alltag-Betrieb, ASRock Extreme ist und bleibt das günstigste Board für 1366, das merkt man auch. Kann nichtmal QPI-Spannung einstellen), Spannung absichtlich auf 1,35V gestellt, um Temperaturen zu testen.

Gerade im Prime-Test (Maximum Heat-Test), Grakas auf 84/59°C (First/Second), CPU @ 66°C. BCKL scheint stabil zu laufen, ich lass noch bis heute Abend laufen, um sicher zu sein. Dann brauch ich per Multi nurnoch Maximum der CPU finden.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kühlleistung, die 16 Lanes auf beiden Karten mein ich auch im SLI-Betrieb zu merken. Meiner Meinung nach sind Mikro-Ruckler geringer geworden. Lautstärke des Rechners ist konstant und für 21 Lüfter meiner Meinung nach zwar hörbar aber angenehm leise. Sind eben alle gedrosselt. Dadurch ergibt sich auch Spielraum für heiße Sommertage

Bin gespannt wieviel die CPU mitmacht, ist leider C0-Stepping.


MfG, Punsher


----------



## Punsher (4. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

So, OC-Ergebnis liegt vor. 4015Mhz Prime-Stable

Mehr geht auch garnicht, höchster BLCK + höchster Multi (21). Schade dass das Board limitiert.

Allerdings das ganze mit HT aus, jetzt teste ich noch mit HT.


----------



## Punsher (7. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

So nochmals was von mir, gehört zwar nichtmehr zum Thema GTX480-Kühlung direkt, aber deswegen neuen Thread aufmachen ist genauso zwecklos^^

Jedenfalls habe ich beim Mainboard nun doch die Spannung für QPI gefunden, und zwar heisst sie bei mir IOH CSI oder sowas in der Art. Jedefalls hatte ich die manuell auf 1,2V, war klar, dass da nicht viel geht

Jetzt teste ich 210 BLCK @ 1,35V QPI, läuft bis jetzt Prime-Stable. Ma gugn was der Prozessor so macht, ist zwar C0-Stepping aber hat ne A-Batch und laut Bloomfield-Overclocking-Guide hier lassen die sich ja recht gut übertakten. Möglich wären theoretisch 4,4Ghz. Ma gugn.


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

alter Verwalter... wie wärs mit Wakü???


----------



## B3RG1 (7. März 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> alter Verwalter... wie wärs mit Wakü???



Im 1. Post schreibt er doch, dass er keine will...


----------



## exa (7. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

jo aber hier würde sich die schon echt lohnen, bei dem Aufwand, und den Silentwünschen, zumal die Wakü bei dem Setup nun den Bock auch nicht mehr fett macht

aber gut, jedem seins...


----------



## Punsher (7. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

hajo, 80€ für zuverlässige lukü ist schon ok für mich. und basteln tu ich ja auch gerne klar hab ich mit dem gedanken einer wakü gespielt aber ist mir doch zu teuer, hab ja auch noch keine erfahrung damit und dann gleich 2 solche karten auf wasser legen eieieie 

und dank meines casecons un den vielen lüftern sind die temps echt gut. selbst cpu bleibt kühl genug für maximales OC die karten hab ich auch schon mit 1,1V und 850mhz getestet xD knapp 40k im vantage sind schon recht ordentlich


----------



## Keygen (7. März 2011)

*AW: 2x GTX480 SLI Kühlung für Freaks -- UPDATE V2 mit Bildern!!!*

21 lüfter? die top ich sicher mitm Airduct system, das ich am ende des monats vllt hol ;D


----------

